# Claim for Invalidity Pension while on C.E.



## pudds (28 Jul 2009)

Can a person who is on disability allowance and working on c.e. scheme, (rehabilitive employment) make a claim for Invalidity Pension while currently on a c.e. scheme, and if successful could he be switched over while currently on a c.e schem without any loss of benefit. 

Sorry I'n not explaining this too well.


----------



## gipimann (28 Jul 2009)

If the person is on Disability Allowance (which is a means-tested payment), it means that there weren't enough PRSI contributions to qualify for Invalidity Pension so it's not possible to go from one to the other, irrespective of the CE scheme.


----------



## Black Sheep (29 Jul 2009)

Sorry gipiman this is not necessarily the case. I have just recently helped a friend successfully process his case from disability Allowance to Invalidity Pension and have done so many times in the past.


----------



## annet (29 Jul 2009)

You will need sufficient RSI contributions and will have to meet the medical criteria.  You 

have been incapable of work for at least 12 months and be likely to be incapable of work for at least another 12 months (you will probably have been getting Illness Benefit or Disability Allowance during that time)
*Or*

be permanently incapable of work (in certain cases of very serious illness or disability, you can transfer directly from another social welfare payment or from your job to Invalidity Pension)
*Or*

be over age 60 and have a serious illness or incapacity.
You say you are on a community employment scheme - which is insurable employment and as such you have managed to work 19.5 hours.... It may be raised as to how you are now unable to work but have managed to do so while on CE.


----------



## Black Sheep (29 Jul 2009)

As the OP says this is rehabilitative employment and would have been checked out by SW before starting CE.

Part time employment of a rehabilitative nature is also allowed to a person on Invalidity Pension


----------



## zippidydo (29 Jul 2009)

PUDDS - A friend of mine switched over and just filled in the necessary forms. He was'nt called into SW by anyone and the claim was processed without any questions. He is on a CE scheme also and is 60 years old. Have heard that people around this age are not really questioned because ill-health more common in people of this age group. 
What do you think of bord snip recommendation to stop all double payments on CE schemes? This would mean you would prob give up your CE scheme place as you would have to lose either CE scheme payment or Invalidity payment. Not sure what my friend will do, what do you think or have you anymore info on this?
I think its great(double payments) for people on Invalidity and other ill-health payments as realistically it would be very hard to get other work that they would be fit to do, Another blow from our Gov!!!!


----------



## Black Sheep (29 Jul 2009)

It's a bit early to comment on the bord snip report until we see how much of it is going to be implemented but I think we had better brace ourselves for what's coming down the tracks.
Seems to me that what isn't cut will be taxed.


----------



## pudds (29 Jul 2009)

Bit early to know what bord snip cuts will be implemented, but even if they stop the double payments for ppl on disability/invalidity etc it will only be for new entrants

My post is for a friend of mine who has a life long disability since birth but didn't apply for Invalidity Pension yrs ago as he thought he hadn't enuf stamps but has earned 4yrs paid stamps now and with some in the past I reckon he will qualify now.

Think I'll get him to apply anway as I don't think there is any risk of him ending up worse off than at present.


----------



## pudds (29 Jul 2009)

zippidydo said:


> PUDDS - A friend of mine switched over and just filled in the necessary forms. He was'nt called into SW by anyone and the claim was processed without any questions. He is on a CE scheme also and is 60 years old. Have heard that people around this age are not really questioned because ill-health more common in people of this age group.



Thats exactly what I'm trying to find out and good to see it can be done, my friend is only 45 but has a serious disability since birth as i said above think he should apply anyway as I can't see him loosing out even if he's turned down. thanks zippidydo.


----------



## gipimann (29 Jul 2009)

Black Sheep said:


> Sorry gipiman this is not necessarily the case. I have just recently helped a friend successfully process his case from disability Allowance to Invalidity Pension and have done so many times in the past.


 
Thanks, Blacksheep, I sit corrected! My understanding of Inv Pension was that there had to be sufficient PRSI cons (as well as the medical requirements of course), and if there weren't sufficient cons, the person was steered towards DA.  I've never heard of anyone going from DA to InvPen, but glad to hear it can happen!


----------

